# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάβη Μυρτιδιώτισσα

## Maroulis Nikos

*Μικρής έκτασης φωτιά στο «Μυρτιδιώτισσα»*
_Μόνο υλικές ζημιές άφησε πίσω της η πυρκαγιά στο «Μυρτιδιώτισσα»._


__


_ΜΙΚΡΗΣ EKTAΣΗΣ ΠΥΡΚΑΓΙΑ εκδηλώθηκε την παρασκευή στις 14:45 στο μηχανοστάσιο του επιβατηγού-οχηματαγωγού πλοίου «Μυρτιδιώτισσα», το οποίο ήταν παραβεβλημένο έμπροσθεν της πύλης Ε4 (¶γιος Διονύσιος) του λιμένα Πειραιά, από βραχυκύκλωμα στο σύστημα εξαερισμού._
¶μεσα έσπευσαν δυνάμεις της Πυροσβεστικής Υπηρεσίας και εκκενώθηκε το πλοίο από τους λιγοστούς επιβάτες, οι οποίοι βρίσκονταν εκείνη τη στιγμή εντός των χώρων υποδοχής του πλοίου. Η φωτιά κατασβέστηκε σύντομα χωρίς να τραυματιστεί και να κινδυνέψει κάποιος από τους επιβαίνοντες και το πλήρωμα.

Το πλοίο είχε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά για Κύθηρα - Αντικύθηρα στις 16:00 και είχαν εκδοθεί εισιτήρια για 46 άτομα, 9 ΙΧΕ οχήματα, δυο φορτηγά οχήματα και δυο δίκυκλα. Από το Α' Λιμενικό Τμήμα του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά απαγορεύθηκε ο απόπλους του πλοίου μέχρι να επιθεωρηθεί από Κλιμάκιο Επιθεώρησης Εμπορικών Πλοίων. 





*Πηγή και φώτο : Ναυτεμπορική*

----------


## George

Ζημιές από την πυρκαγιά μπορείτε να δείτε *εδώ*.

----------

